# Information about San Francisco state university?



## eric.t (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi i completed my bachelor degree in Film/Animation here in Germany.
Now I'm looking for a masters program in the us preferably in the field of production/directing.
I saw that the SanFrancisco State University is relatively affordable and offers a cinema course.
Im a bit worried that this program is more oriented towards theory than on hands on experience.

So my two questions would be: Does anybody attend this university and has some insight on it ?

the other one would be : does anybody know of other programs that are still open for submission?

Thanks in advance
Eric


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Dec 22, 2010)

> Originally posted by eric.t:
> Hi i completed my bachelor degree in Film/Animation here in Germany.
> Now I'm looking for a masters program in the us preferably in the field of production/directing.
> I saw that the SanFrancisco State University is relatively affordable and offers a cinema course.
> ...



I have a friend who graduated from there years ago with a media degree. I wouldn't recommend it.Won't get your foot in the door. Mostly theory. How about CAL STATE: Long Beach? Affordable and Speilberg earned his film degree from there.


----------

